# Stone fireplace padding



## AUvetmom (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

My 7 month old son is starting to pull up to standing. We have a stone fireplace that he really wants to climb on but I'm afraid he's going to hurt himself really badly if he falls into it. Any ideas for how to pad the edge without fencing of the entire area?

thanks!


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

http://www.onestepahead.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=535104&cmSource=Search

Would that work? A bit pricey, but you might be able to find some knockoffs somewhere too.


----------



## MariesMama (Sep 26, 2008)

A friend of mine used something like these on her hearth. It was pretty cutesy and did the trick.

http://www.amazon.com/Piece-Puzzle-Letters-Foam-Play/dp/B002YQNKAU


----------



## CanBoo (Nov 17, 2006)

A friend of mine cut a strip of the back of pool noodles and just stuck them on the edges. Not sure how it was holding, but it was holding.


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

I was pretty proud of our solution! It won't work when it's cold and you're actually using the fireplace, but we had 2 sheepskins and laid them across the rocks. It looked pretty and was nice seating, and also served the purpose of keeping the baby from crashing into it... until she got big enough to pull them off, anyway.


----------

